# New skiff in town



## JimCameron (Jan 3, 2010)

Brand new, never registered, nice. What motor will go on it?


----------



## JESUS_ROMERO (Dec 19, 2010)

Jim I am planning to put a 2 stroke 20-25 hp. Thant should put me in the mid 20s.


----------



## JESUS_ROMERO (Dec 19, 2010)

Starting my decks very soon. I am going with 3/4 nidacore. Also picked up a Merc 2003  25hp which is super clean and I am the second owner.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Fished outta one for years back in the 90s. I put decks on it front and rear. Plus added a poling platform. Good call on the Nida. I didn't have access to that back then. I used marine ply and it was heavy as hell. I bonded some wood to the side up front for added support for the deck. Didn't have to do anything to the rear except grind the bench off. I think I still have my push pole mount brackets somewhere. That was the trickiest part. Its a compound bend. I had to add a pad to the side rail when I trailered becauase the pole would flex and hit it. I only used 2 maybe a third would help. I had a old 9.9 on mine and it did good with that. It should haul with a 25. Good boat. A copy of one of the best. Actually from what I was told they came out with the b60 before Gheenoe made thier larger version.


----------



## Gator_Bob (Jun 26, 2007)

I have a Kingfisher from Riverhawk and I just love it! I have have it for 5 years now. They are tough boats and very stable. I have a 18hp Nissan 4 stroke and with two people it does about 25mph wot. The roughest chop I have had it in was a three foot chop for about two miles, not pleasant but it went through it, would not try it again. One of the modifications too put on would be a keel guard.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

I noticed you had the rear deck all the way to the back. I left mine open in the rear to allow for easy acces to the drain plug and fuel hose/tank/primer bulb ect. Rarely would you be standing in that area. Especially if you plan on a platform. At the very least add a large opening. You will thank yourself later. All the old splitshot,hooks,soft plastics and stinky shrimp stuck under your tank find thier way back there stinking up your garage. Dont ask me how I know.  For the platform I had 2 uprights coming off the back Hewes style and 2 curving down to the rear deck. Was plenty strong for my big ass. Thought about just doing a Hewes style but wasn't sure the transom could handle the load.


----------



## JESUS_ROMERO (Dec 19, 2010)

Yeah I am going to leave a access area for the rear deck. I am still in the planning stages here. I am going to use a cooler for now as a platform. Once that is completed its time to move on to the electrical.


----------



## JESUS_ROMERO (Dec 19, 2010)

Here are some pics of my progress. 
















By jesus8916 at 2012-01-09

Finally cut out the rear deck
















By jesus8916 at 2012-01-09

Front deck










By jesus8916 at 2012-01-09

Glassing in my deck reinforcements

















By jesus8916 at 2012-01-09

My homemade trolling motor bracket ot of 1 1/4 EMT

















By jesus8916 at 2012-01-09

Looks shinny with 4 coats of clear coat. I know with time it might rust but it will be washed down every time.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Great job on the TM mount . What type of base did you weld the EMT to? I also questioned the durability when exposed with salt but as long as the welds are sealed and it is painted properly then it should not have any problems for quite a long time. Looks like you have all those things covered. Looks good and keep up the progress!


----------



## EER (Jul 16, 2011)

Contrats on the new ride.Really like the beam.


----------



## JESUS_ROMERO (Dec 19, 2010)

The base my buddy got it for me its a steel base.


----------



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

I would just put a small circular access hatch toward the rear of the rear deck rather than making a permanent opening. What kind of speed are you getting. I got 32 on my B-60 with a 25 Merc.


----------



## JESUS_ROMERO (Dec 19, 2010)

> I would just put a small circular access hatch toward the rear of the rear deck rather than making a permanent opening.  What kind of speed are you getting.  I got 32 on my B-60 with a 25 Merc.


I am going to make the decks as of now removeable. Once I do my water test I will let you know. I havent put her in the water since I bought the motor over a couple of weeks ago. But with your numbers I cant wait.


----------



## JESUS_ROMERO (Dec 19, 2010)

Is been a while but getting back in track. 

[IMG][/IMG]









Finally cut out the front deck 

















Started cutting out some 1708 bixal.


[IMG][/IMG]









Ahh ready to start

[IMG][/IMG]








Bottom part of deck glassed with support which is over kill.

[IMG][/IMG]








Ready to cut some cloth for my bow battery cover. 

[IMG][/IMG]








Glassed bow battery cover. 

[IMG][/IMG]








Cut some more cloth for the rear deck. Hope to continue this weekend. 

[IMG][/IMG]








This was my find, a 2005 Merc 2 stroke with 30 hrs from orginal owner and I cant wait to take her out.


----------



## JESUS_ROMERO (Dec 19, 2010)

*RiverHawk B-60*

Well its been a while since my updates but slowly getin it done. 
Thank you Tim for all the advice. I finally did 80% glassed and sealed and gel-coat my decks. 
And still need to fine tune and add some Hydro-turff on it. Here are some pics. 











Bad shot   Front Deck






































Rear Deck














Cleared up more space Coleman Party Stacker 25qt cooler slips under my front deck. 
















Cleared up more space with a Rubbermaid tote to serve as my tackle box which also slides under my front deck.
Next is my custom grab bar and casting platform which is on order.


----------

